# baldor 522 tool grinder help



## BIRD-N-BUCK (Dec 13, 2008)

I just pickedup a baldor 522 tool grinder from a job i was on and am trying to find some info on how to sharpen router bits, drill bits and other tools with it. if anyone knows where i can find some info i would appredciate it. thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi BIRD-N-BUCK

I had one along time ago they are great, but do replace the wheels with some real find grit ones...

Here's the user manual

http://www.baldor.com/pdf/manuals/905-903.pdf

Let me add a note,,, if you want to sharpen drill bits pickup a Drill Doctor it will pay for it sheff in no time the baldor is not the tool to use to sharping drill bits on...... 
=========
I have the 500 model and it's worth ever dime I paid for it...paid 50 bucks for it off eBay..I now have all my bits sharp ,just like new... and I have over 300 bits...  

http://cgi.ebay.com/DRILL-DOCTOR-JO...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

http://cgi.ebay.com/Drill-Doctor-Mo...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:2|294:50

http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=m38&_nkw=drill+doctor&_sacat=See-All-Categories

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=129477-13261-DDXPK&lpage=none
http://www.amazon.com/Drill-Doctor-DD750X-Bit-Sharpener/dp/B000BKTA00

=======


BIRD-N-BUCK said:


> I just pickedup a baldor 522 tool grinder from a job i was on and am trying to find some info on how to sharpen router bits, drill bits and other tools with it. if anyone knows where i can find some info i would appredciate it. thanks


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey, welcome to the forums Ron.


----------

